# Oil Change



## robertof84 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a question regarding the oil used for the 2.2. dCi.

I have a 06 X-trail with the turbo diesel engine. Till now I've got 134,000 km on it, mostly highway.
I want to make an oil change and the tech used 5w 40 Akron (german) fully synthetic for turbo diesel engines.
I had an issue with the turbo internals way before the oil change. Today, bolting on the turbo, the mechanic tells me the 5w 40 is too thin for this engine at these Kms and that I should use 15w 40. I live in El Salvador Central America, we have tropical weather year round here, therefore no cold climate conditions for the engine.

I have both user and service manual, but none of them say anything about the oil to use.

Does anyone have an idea about which one to use?

thanks in advance.


----------

